# Truma 6e Heating (Again)



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Well after more trials and tribulations with Truma systems.

After having continual problems with the electric part of the system failing I have got the motor home back complete with new PCBs.

The system will now fire up and run on electric, no faults.

However, I am not convinced it is functioning correctly. 

If I run the system on the winter setting (heating and hot water), using electric only, I can hear the fan running, but I only get warm air out of the outlet nearest to the boiler. The other outlets have barely any air coming out of them and what is coming out is cold. I have whipped the cover off the boiler and the outlet ducting pipes are cold, even after running for 30 mins.

I am sure that before we had the problems with the unit the fan was louder and it blew nice warm air out of all of the vents?

Should the unit be blowing warm air out of all the vents (is my memory correct)?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

I have the electric heating on as we speak, set at heating and hot water, 1800 watt setting.

The hot air outlets nearest to the boiler are producing very hot air, coming out slowly.

The vent in the loo and under the dinette are giving slightly warmed air - these are far away from the boiler.

The other two are giving moderately warm air.

If I switched to the 900 watt setting, I would be getting similar symptoms to what you are describing.

Turn it to 900 watt setting - does it make things worse?

Russell


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We've got a Combi 6e and it takes a while to get going on the heating and hot water setting, particularly on low heat (900 watts). I'm not sure whether the water heating takes priority and maybe the space heating doesn't really get going until the water has reached temperature.

I've checked mine at home by plugging the hookup cable into a device that tells you how much current is being consumed. Mine reads 900 watts on low and 1800 watts on high so I'm assuming it's working ok.

Why not rapidly heat the water by gas and when it's hot change to electricity and see if you get any heat from the ducts.

Roly


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not familiar with your vents but on my van, one of the bathroom vents is an intake.
From your description and the simple logic of a set of pipes with air blowing through them. If it blew before and it aint doing so now, something has altered and there really are very few options.
1. You are mistaken
2. The pipe is blocked
3. The pipe is not connected

You do offer another clue (perhaps) that the force of blown air has diminished from when it was working.
After eliminating the 3 points, you may need to investigate the function of the blower. Is there an adjustable control for this? Either on the unit or in the van.
Before digging too deep, please have a glance at how much a new unit would cost you, you may be surprised.
Alan


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies.

The unit has been running for nearly an hour and the motorhome is cold and there is no hot water.

I suspect all is not well!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you very familiar with this unit? Is it at all possible that the winter switch is not 'on'? Are you able to boost the heating with a mains emersion heater?
Sorry if I mention the obvious but I have so often determined that I have a fault when something obvious has not been done. I really hope this is the case.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TRUMA*

Hi

Switch it to hot water only and see if you can get hot water - electric setting only.

Also, under the inspection cover, you should see a green LED - this means all is well. If the GREEN LED is actually a RED LED this means there is an error of some sort. The RED LED would be flashing. If you have a RED flashing LED, right down the sequence of flashes, for example - short, short, long, short etc. Then watch it again and make sure you have written down correctly what you have seen. Then, email TRUMA UK technical with your findings - the flashing is a "secret code" that tell the engineer what the fault is.

Russell


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Russell

I was having continued problems with the mains failing and the red LED flashing.

This has now been resolved with a new PCB etc. (after 3 attempts!)

The unit now appears to start and run with the amber LED indicating that it is running on electric. However, it doesn't appear to be doing a lot.

Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LED*

Hi

The LED I am referring to is not next to the controls/thermostat/setting, but is on the boiler itself.

To try to eliminate any aspect I would, switch to electric only and switch to hot water 60 degrees, then test the water temperature after 45 mins.

Russell


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Right it has now been running all day on electric only.

Hot water - got to something that could be described as very warm, but not hot.

Heating - well motor home not warm, even with the thermostat turned down to 2 the warm air heating is running trying to provide heat.

I suspect that the heater is not running properly.

Checked and rechecked the setting and it should be toasty in there with hot water.

Tony


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

If your 6e Elec heaters output is anything like my c6002 eh heater, you will not get better than 10c above whatever the temperature was before the heating was turned on, and it takes a long tine to get there.

Its only good for when the temp falls below what is normally OK without heating to boost it back up, or for overnight in winter.

Charlie


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Cheers Charlie

Well tried that out today, set it running first think this morning, thermostat turned right up. Outside temp 6 deg, temp after about 6 hrs in the motorhome 13 deg.

Advised I need to check the current draw to make sure it is working correctly.

Tony


----------

